# low set tail and arched back question.



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

I posted a question yesterday about showing Alfie and a nice women mentioned that by the look of the photograph it looked as though he has an arched back and a low set tail. I was just wondering if this would cause him any problems health wise. Im asuming i wouldnt be able to show him with this problem, which wouldn't bother me, he's still my little baby, but was wondering if it would cause im any further problems,
Iv posted in here and chihuahua questions forum because i wasnt sure were to post it


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

he is a lovely boy and the arched back may just be the way he is standing and no even if it is arched it is not much and does not look like he has any back problems and also the tailset may look low but that could be the picture also, On the go in a showring it may look just right and his topline may be level too. Take him to some ringcraft classes and see how he does x and have fun with him x


----------



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply, iv been worrying that there might be something wrong with him, or that it would cause him health problems. I think he may have a low set tail though, as in person it does look a little low, but i wasn't sure weather it would be an absolute no no in the showring. Thank you for your reply, its very appreciated


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Just because there is something off with his conformation...doesn't mean there is anything wrong with his health. That is why most Chi's can not be shown--it is few & far between when you find a Chi that isn't a bit off! (and even still...NO do is perfect anyhow!)

His topline doesn't look as bad here...pretty level even? He does have a pretty low tailset though based on this pic...and the one you posted yesterday. 

It would be more beneficial to you to do as suggested above & have someone look him over in person, who knows what they're looking at. It's VERY difficult to tell much from pics online. He looks quite handsome though...and I am certain there is nothing to worry about health wise.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a huge difference between 'showable' and able to win. 
There is nothing to stop you showing Alfie, or any other healthy registered pedigree dog. How well he will do is another thing entirely! If you want to show for fun, at a local level, then go for it. Being involved is the best way to learn. It is an expensive hobby though! Enrol him in Ringcraft classes and ask other peoples opinions. Go to lots of shows and look at the Chihuahuas.
Obviously you need to be familiar with the standard as this is what each dog is being compared against. His tail does appear low-set, the requirement is; 'Medium length, set high, carried up and over back (sickle tail). When moving never tucked under or curled below the topline. Furry, flattish in appearance, broadening slightly in centre and tapering to point.' 
His back may level out as he grows, the requirement is; 'Level back' and ' Topline should remain firm and level when moving.'
Not being quite to standard doesn't mean he will have health issues. There isn't a dog in the world who fits the standard 100%. One last tip, don't teach him to 'sit' if you want to show.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

mad dog woman said:


> he is a lovely boy and the arched back may just be the way he is standing and no even if it is arched it is not much and does not look like he has any back problems and also the tailset may look low but that could be the picture also, On the go in a showring it may look just right and his topline may be level too. Take him to some ringcraft classes and see how he does x and have fun with him x


I totally agree!!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

There's no reason you can't show your pup. It's fun, but can get expensive over time. I'd say, go to some handling classes if they are available in your area and enter a show or two. While at the shows talk with the chihuahua people....maybe someone could take a look at your pup and evaluate him.

I showed my maltese even though she was too small to have pups (the breeder knew me and let me show her just for fun). Some people told me I was ripped off by the breeder (lol) ....but she took "Best of Breed" in one show...so you never know. 

Now I'm showing Mona Lisa and her breeder sold her because she was too small also....so here we go again....she's letting me show her. I'm not into it to take the show world by storm, and some owner/handlers need me so they can get a point. :coolwink: ....who knows, maybe we'll get a point one day.... Mona Lisa also had an arched back and walked like a weasel, I started feeding her Dr. Harvey's morning and evening and she put on some weight, now she's walking beautifully!! Yeay!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Showing is also a jury sport.
One time you have "the perfect dog" another time, your dog is "worthless"....

I went to a few handling classes and meet a women with a Tibetan terrier.
Her dog had won several big prices in the netherlands an belgium... so she decided to go with her 2 daughters and her dog to a french dog show.
When she entered the ring the jury immediately came to her and she was send out the showring... her dog was to small in the eyes of this man...
While the dog is a multiple price winner in other countries, judged by multiple judges

And I know more stories like that... So showing can be fun, and unless your dog has some serious faults, it is just a matter of taste and the interpretation of the breed standard by the judges....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

And besides all the "doggie advice" here's some "people advice" (if you haven't shown before) - get yourself a really, really thick skin 'coz those peeps can be downright nasty to each other. 

It is said there's only one show-realm worse for biartching, and that's the cat show world. The President? of a feline assoc. of some sort, show identity, vet etc got murdered here, so I guess they took it all way too seriously. 

What the others say is perfectly true, Champion one day, IR&O the next day (In, Round & Out). I'll bet showing o/seas is identical to showing here - it's a matter of who's up who & who's not paying the rent, who owes who a favour, the big names with consistent winners always triumph bla bla bla bla, it's really a PITA at the end of the day.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> The President? of a feline assoc. of some sort, show identity, vet etc got murdered here, so I guess they took it all way too seriously.


Or what about all the horses that got their tails cut up to the hocks in the stables at Sydney Royal one year, that was a big scandal in the horse showing world in Australia.

I showed horses for 12 years and would go champion one week and not even be called back to work out the next - it's so subjective that if you don't approach it with the right attitude and just have fun with it you won't go back for a second season.

As others said go for some lessons, have him assessed by a professional and try some small local shows. If you still have the bug after that then go for it!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Or what about all the horses that got their tails cut up to the hocks in the stables at Sydney Royal one year, that was a big scandal in the horse showing world in Australia.


Oh lordy, I didn't hear about that, I must admit, it brought forth a giggle though, just picturing all the pompous, puffed up individuals squarking like fish-wives, hissing & spitting venom - the names Charlotte & Sylvia spring to mind instantly, but I really only have the Adelaide "set" of madames to go by as that's where I was born & bred.

Actually, being that I'm so much older than you, we were probably showing at different times - my hay day was 22 years ago. ALL my show hacks, every last one of them bar 1 I bred were rescues who went on to be absolutely famous all over Oz i.e. Briarwood Cheval Noir (a blue black t/bred was 2nd in the national HOTY hack rankings or some such thing - dunno I leased him out), Ebental Sha Khan, a little stallion I paid $125 for (knacker's money) won huge in WA after I sold him for $7k, even ended up on the Standard of Excellence brochure for the ASSP, and all the other teenies (ponies) that ended up in Darwin and all over the place. Collectively I reckon I never paid more than $1k in dogger's money but made many, man $1k's on them when I sold up due to having a baby & quit the scene altogether. Hahaha everyone knew my horses, but no-one knew me - I saw the show world and the majority of those in it for what they were, and avoided everyone like the dang plague!

That murdered cat vet president, show person, that was in Melbourne as I recall - that cold weather, it must do strange things to people's minds  At least you guys haven't been hit by the national bikie war that's unfolding yet - pfft, we had baseball bats a 100 metres up the road the other day smashing up shops & people, in THIS suburb, the very same one where Kevvy Krudd former Prime Minister non-extraordinnaire resides if you don't mind. Hell, it doesn't get any more salubrious than here, and we got cretonous scum like that crawling around amongst us stealing our oxygen, pfft to them!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL I have been involved in showing so many species, I think the competitive element brings out the worst in people!
Yes, dog shows in the UK are just as bitchy, cat shows are worse. The weirdest fancy I have come across is the rat fancy. Strange, strange people!
I will stick to showing my cavies. (guinea pigs) for the most part its a really friendly fancy. When people get irate if they don't win I just want to laugh; its a furry rodent at the end of the day!
I love dog shows, but have no intention of ever getting involved again in the showing side. I just go to watch the dogs  I have some photos of the Chi's at this years Crufts, I must dig them out.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> And besides all the "doggie advice" here's some "people advice" (if you haven't shown before) - get yourself a really, really thick skin 'coz those peeps can be downright nasty to each other.
> 
> It is said there's only one show-realm worse for biartching, and that's the cat show world. The President? of a feline assoc. of some sort, show identity, vet etc got murdered here, so I guess they took it all way too seriously.
> 
> What the others say is perfectly true, Champion one day, IR&O the next day (In, Round & Out). I'll bet showing o/seas is identical to showing here - it's a matter of who's up who & who's not paying the rent, who owes who a favour, the big names with consistent winners always triumph bla bla bla bla, it's really a PITA at the end of the day.


:lol: :lol: 
Truer words and all......


----------



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

OzChi said:


> As others said go for some lessons, have him assessed by a professional and try some small local shows. If you still have the bug after that then go for it!


How would i go about having him assessed by a professional? would i just find a local judge, would i have to take him to a show, or would i be able to get him assessed at ringcraft lessons?
sorry for all the questions, i just dont have a clue lol

Thank you so much for all your replys, they have been really helpful


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The weirdest fancy I have come across is the rat fancy. Strange, strange people!


No kidding. I am a long time rat owner and I can't even bring myself to get involved with those people- try and try again there is just something wrong with 99% of them. Me and my husband even seriously considered breeding rats for a time but I just CAN NOT handle rat people. The only way we could have done it is 100% on our own and not showing, but that is not really good for the gene pool. The shows are so bitchy that many have even been closed down. Long rant- but OMG you are right. Take the cat people (I know several of them so I am not comparing from nothing) and multiply their crazy by 10 and their bitchyness by 20 and their backhandedness and rumor spreading my 1000 and you get rat people.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So it is the same across the pond too. How strange! Such a shame, because rats are so lovely. Why don't you try breeding and showing cavies? I breed and show and have done for over 10 years, and am now a qualified judge. In general they are a really friendly and helpful bunch of people, in Europe anyway.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Rebecca, I found this article about tails on the British Chihuahua Club website for you British Chihuahua Club
The whole article is well worth a read.
Grr it won't post the link to the page. Click on Breed Standards, you will then get the option for 'A closer look at the Chihuahua'. There is a whole page on tails, with pictures.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rebbecca1234 said:


> How would i go about having him assessed by a professional? would i just find a local judge, would i have to take him to a show, or would i be able to get him assessed at ringcraft lessons?
> sorry for all the questions, i just dont have a clue lol
> 
> Thank you so much for all your replys, they have been really helpful


Perhaps see if a reputable local breeder could help you assess him?


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have some photos of the Chi's at this years Crufts, I must dig them out.


Oh yes! please do! are they photos of the longs or smooths? x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Smooths, but a few longs may have snuck in!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

aww he is so cute! XD x


----------



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Rebecca, I found this article about tails on the British Chihuahua Club website for you British Chihuahua Club
> The whole article is well worth a read.
> Grr it won't post the link to the page. Click on Breed Standards, you will then get the option for 'A closer look at the Chihuahua'. There is a whole page on tails, with pictures.


Thank you, this has helped alot


----------

